# My HO Collection



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Here is my HO collection....so far.








From top to bottom:
1. Kitbashed Mr. Roger's Trolley DC
2. Bachmann GS4 SP Daylight with MTH SP Daylight passenger cars. DC
3. Bachmann Spectrum FP40PH NJ Transit DC
4. Lionel HO UP Challenger DCC/Sound
5. Lionel UP Veranda DCC/Sound
6. Athearn Genesis SD45-2 CSX DCC/Sound and Walthers TTX 53' well cars
7. Atlas Master Series Gold NJ Transit GP40 low nose DCC/Sound and Walthers 85' NJ Transit commuter cars.
-Art


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

When are you going to put the bridge into service?
It looks like it is starting to rust already.


You need some more track on the layout too.

Did you ever find some stairs for the container crane?
Maybe scratch build them?


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

big ed said:


> When are you going to put the bridge into service?
> It looks like it is starting to rust already.
> 
> 
> ...


Big Ed,
That's my test track still planning my shelf layout. Trying to collect/build all the things I need for my layout. I want to have everything so that it all fits (build it right the first try). Before I start construction I want to buy an NCE Power Cab. Trying to get my fleet ready for DCC operations. The bridge was made for my self layout. I am glad you noticed the rust on the bridge (my first try at weathering). I was not sure it would show in the pictures. For my shelf layout I am planning to have 2 parallel tracks with crossovers and a few dead end spurs for my container yard and parking for unused trains. I put the container crane details on hold for now....they can be added anytime. First things first 
-Art


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

I like some of those engines, i only have 2 working engines. Looks like you can put together some decent passenger trains


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey Artieiii, tell me how you kitbashed the Neighborhood Trolley, I watched and still do from time to time, Mr. Rogers' Neighborhood. That show is still ASOWME! God rest his soul. And, just thought of this, does anybody know what scale Mr. Rogers' Neighborhood layout, and the kitchen models were? I mean serilusly, the trolley always went too and through in the opening and closing sequences, and what is the scale of the actual trolley that went to the actual neighborhood? I would *willingly,* _put the Neighborhood of Makebelieve, Westwood, Northwood, and Southwood, and Someplace Else,_ on their layout, out of respect for Mr. Fred Rogers. Amen man, if he were alive today, he would be proud of your Neighborhood Trolley! God bless you man, God bless you.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

trainguru said:


> Hey Artieiii, tell me how you kitbashed the Neighborhood Trolley, I watched and still do from time to time, Mr. Rogers' Neighborhood. That show is still ASOWME! God rest his soul. And, just thought of this, does anybody know what scale Mr. Rogers' Neighborhood layout, and the kitchen models were? I mean serilusly, the trolley always went too and through in the opening and closing sequences, and what is the scale of the actual trolley that went to the actual neighborhood? I would *willingly,* _put the Neighborhood of Makebelieve, Westwood, Northwood, and Southwood, and Someplace Else,_ on their layout, out of respect for Mr. Fred Rogers. Amen man, if he were alive today, he would be proud of your Neighborhood Trolley! God bless you man, God bless you.


Trainguru,
Here is the thread on the Kitbashing I did. 
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7607
If you have any questions feel free to ask me. From what I have read, the original trolley was G scale and they used an HO scale dummy on a string for some of the shots.
-Art


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

trainguru said:


> Hey Artieiii, tell me how you kitbashed the Neighborhood Trolley, I watched and still do from time to time, Mr. Rogers' Neighborhood. That show is still ASOWME! God rest his soul. And, just thought of this, does anybody know what scale Mr. Rogers' Neighborhood layout, and the kitchen models were? I mean serilusly, the trolley always went too and through in the opening and closing sequences, and what is the scale of the actual trolley that went to the actual neighborhood? I would *willingly,* _put the Neighborhood of Makebelieve, Westwood, Northwood, and Southwood, and Someplace Else,_ on their layout, out of respect for Mr. Fred Rogers. Amen man, if he were alive today, he would be proud of your Neighborhood Trolley! God bless you man, God bless you.


G scale,

some short videos?


http://wn.com/Mister_Rogers_Neighborhood_G_Scale_Trolley


----------



## StarterTycoon (Dec 5, 2010)

I love seeing everyones collections. sadly it's like pulling teeth, very minimal youtube videos. But I always appreciate a post of a collection.


----------

